# I'm a Mrs!!!



## katherinegrey

That's it! We've booked it! Following much discussion we decided to go ahead and just book a cheap and cheerful wedding and then have a big vow renewal when we can afford it :cloud9: 

We've just booked the registry office to set the date for now, we're going to view the reception venue on Friday and hopefully book it, they've quoted us an amazing £160 for room hire and in house DJ! We just have to negotiate food now. We've already got my dress so just everything else to sort! The whole thing should come in at a bargain £1000. It won't be my 'dream' wedding, but it's the marriage that's important, and as my dream wedding was coming in at well over £5000, it'll do for now. I'm still aiming for a nice wedding, just on a very small scale. 

Already getting grief from MIL to be, as she doesn't want me to put it on facebook, but it's MY wedding and I want to announce it, when I was pregnant she announced it before my 12 week scan when I'd asked her to wait until after, so all DF's family knew before my friends and family, and it looks like it's going to be the same with the wedding :( she's normally very nice and we get on okay since I've had LO, I think she just likes to steal my announcements from me :shrug: :growlmad:

Little introduction, I'm 22 next month and DF is 23 in August, we met when I was just 14 as we went to the same school, we were on and off at school, and then when we both left school we didn't see each other again until I was 18, then we started properly dating, so we've been together nearly four years. :cloud9: We have a small son and live together in our own home. 


https://img.weddingcountdown.com/ticker/j0cjmsh.png


https://dwdf.daisypath.com/rySbp1.png


----------



## Mummy May

Wooohoooo how exciting!!!! Balls to your MIL, put it on fb if you want! It semms a lot of them think its their day, idiots!! lol! 
Are you excited? xx


----------



## LynAnne

Woo hoo! Congratulations on setting a date! I'm so jealous. My parents' anniversary is the 26th of July and they'll have been married 34 years this year so it's obviously a good date! Announce it whatever way you want. It's your special news, not hers!


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you so much, I'm very excited :D, I've facebooked it now so sod her! I just put 'four months to go', so let people make of that what they will.

I've bought a couple of decorations for our venue today :D It's a lovely room with big exposed beams and a very vintage feel, so I'm trying to keep the vintage theme going, I've bought two four tea light holders in ivory with hearts in front of them so when lit they'll throw heart shapes, and a large ivory heart shaped memo board, I thought we could hang it on the door and put photo's of us in it so that people see it as they walk in :)


----------



## aly888

Yay for setting a date and deciding what to do. The day will still be your dream day. You might not have all the frills you think you want, but it will be a beautiful, intimate day and it'll be just perfect :flower:


----------



## Lauren25

Congratulations on setting a date :)
Your day will be perfect no matter how big or small!

All the stuff you brought sounds lovely!


----------



## katherinegrey

Just adding a couple of pictures, this is my dress and the vintage decorations I bought yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 25









008.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 26









006.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## katherinegrey

Bought a lovely me to you wedding guest book and our evening invites today, only cheap ones for the evening, hoping to order our day invites later today when we've seen the venue and seen if it's as nice as I remember, then we're hopefully booking the venue later today :D
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqRHJEQE88dEze0oBPZENKqdyg~~60_12.JPG
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maryp0ppins

oh lovely dress!!
can we see the venue? (my current obsession!)
tell MIL to be she can stuff it!


----------



## hshucksmith

Wow what a dress! You're getting married a day before me! How exciting :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you so much :) I would post a picture of the venue but it must be the only place on the planet yet to have a website, so we have no pictures! I will attach a picture of the registry office though. 

My big brother is now trying to throw a spanner in the works :( The registry office only holds 30, and he wants his wife's adult son to come to the ceremony. There simply isn't room, but now he's saying how SIL is going to take it as a 'personal insult'. He isn't anything to me, I've seen him about twice in my life, I only want very close family and friends but now I'm going to offend them.
 



Attached Files:







regoffice.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mummy May

If you don't really have anything to do with the son then I think its fair enough not to invite him! And she also has no reason to be insulted! Some people just think they should have a say in your wedding xx


----------



## aly888

THATS your registry office??!! It's stunning!!! Our registry offices around here are all crappy concrete building from the 70s and look utterly hideous :lol: That's the only reason a registry wedding was out of the question for us. Haha

Your dress is stunning too. Is that you in it?? You look gorgeous!

As for your SILs son, if you don't want him, don't invite him. We have a similar dilemma with my SILs two kids from previous relationship. We have nothing to do with them (they are school age) but can already guarantee SIL will want to bring them :dohh: I'm telling my brother today that the two aren't invited...should go down like a tonne of bricks :lol:
But I agree, your SIL has no right to feel insulted. Being invited to witness someone's marriage is an privilege, not a right. Some people don't realise that though!!


----------



## shradha

Congratulations Katherine:hugs: what a lovely dress.. you will make one beautiful bride! I am sure your df will fall in love with you all over again.. god bless... you have a cute little boy.


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you all so much, yes it is quite a nice building, it's right next to a huge park as well we could have photo's in :) Yes that's me in the dress :), I still have to try and lose a bit of my mum tum though yet! :haha: Yes, it went down like a tonne of bricks with us too, my name is mud with my brother now I'm sure :haha: Oh well, you're totally right, watching two people make the most important promises of their life is a privilege and not a right like they think it is.


----------



## katherinegrey

Bought some beautiful rose shaped tea lights from Sainsburys yesterday in the sale they've got on, they'd only got three packs so I bought all three packs :haha: I thought I'd combine those with my regular ivory vanilla tea lights to go around our centre pieces (which I have yet to decide what they'll be :dohh:), our colour scheme is ivory with hints of pink.


----------



## Lauren25

Wow your dress is beautiful and the registry office looks lovely!

Love the sound of your colour scheme, what shade of pink you having ?


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you very much, not sure yet, we were going to go baby pink or dusky pink, so either one of those! 

Just ordered the invitations! £30 for 20 invites! I suppose £1.50 per invite isn't too bad, but considering I've made them myself it's not very cheap really. Mind you, £5 of that was delivery. Here are my invitations, DF wanted a picture of our son on them and this was the only way I could think of doing it, I actually much preferred some other invitations if I'm honest!
 



Attached Files:







lp.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## katherinegrey

Busy day today, ordered the chair covers, there's a shop by us that do them for 99p including sash and set up! Ordered a candy cart too :cloud9: It's beautiful and ties in very well with my vintage theme, they're doing an offer on that too, £100 for cart set up and sweets for 50 people! Ordered some balloon bouquets too for the venue in pink and ivory :)

Also bought vases for the centrepieces, IKEA, 65p per vase! Also bought tea light holders £2 for 12. Spent £12 in total for 8 vases and all the tea light holders. I love a bargain!


----------



## xemmax

Congrats! I love your dress, is it Lusan Mandongus? Your registry office looks amazing too! Sorry you're having to deal with family politics already, it's so tough trying to please everyone but try to remember it's you and your fiancé who matter most, everyone else should be grateful for an invite.


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you very much, it's a Sottero and Midgley, I love Sottero dresses :cloud9: You're so right, people seem to think they have a god given right to be there when it should be a privilege .


----------



## katherinegrey

Ugh. Having to invite brothers step kids to wedding after all. Also having to have my six bridesmaids. Horrendous. I hope it's all worth it on the day, it's going to cost me a fortune in flowers, I need 7 button holes, 6 bridesmaids bouquets, a bridal bouquet, two corsages for the mothers and thank you flowers, oh and flowers for the centrepieces. 

Also having to change my whole colour scheme from pink to claret. Guest book won't match and will have to buy more candles, but I suppose that's not too big of a change.


----------



## Mummy May

Why are you having to? If you look on ebay you can get good deals on artificial flowers :) xx


----------



## katherinegrey

DF has decided he hates pink and wants claret, he hasn't asked for much in this wedding so it's only fair I give him a say really. It means getting in touch with chair cover hire lady and changing sash colour though, I hope she doesn't mind! 

Having an issue with the bridesmaids dresses, we've received them and they come up VERY small :dohh: We've gone for forever yours bridesmaids dresses, my three thinner bridesmaids fit in them lovely, but my three bigger girls do not. They told me what sizes to order and they don't actually fit in the sizes they told me to order, they're all hoping to slim down into them I think, but what if they don't?! 

Invitations have been shipped! Hoping to get them tomorrow but it will probably be after the weekend I imagine now.


----------



## katherinegrey

Order of service has arrived! We have to pick the legal declaration to say and one out of a list of different vows/promises, DF is a nightmare to pick with, he's decided we're saying one of them and that's it, we haven't discussed it properly even :dohh: We also have to pick 4 songs, one for when guests are being seated, one for my arrival, one for our departure and one for us signing the register. So not sure what to have! 

Just looked at my receipt and invitations are arriving from the Netherlands :dohh: I thought they were from the UK, so god knows when I'll receive them!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm worried about the sizing of the bridesmaids dresses too. Two of them are on the larger which of course isn't a problem but one of them likes to think she's smaller than she is so I'm worried that she will give me the wrong size and she won't fit into it.


----------



## katherinegrey

This is exactly what's happened with my girls! They've all told me the wrong sizes hoping they'll 'slim into it', which now means we have three months and the girls don't fit in their dresses!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think I will just tell them that if they give me the right size and pse weight they can have it altered but if they don't fit into the dress on the day they won't be a bridesmaid and hopefully it will encourage them to give me the right size. I hope your bridesmaids manage to slim into them in time. I'd make them give me the money for them back if they didn't lol xx


----------



## Lauren25

Id change the bridesmaid dresses if i was you to fit them now, your wedding isnt that far off so i think its very risky, what if they don't loose the weight, then they have no dress!! Much better for it to be too big than too small!!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I would be changing the dresses too! My BM dress is a size bigger than my BM and its a good job because a size smaller wouldn't have done her xx


----------



## aly888

I don't think I'd be sleeping easy knowing that the dresses didn't fit. I love my girls, but trust them to lose enough weight to drop a dress size? I don't think so. I'd be freaking out :lol: Can you exchange the dresses or is it a done deal now??


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm not at all! We can't change them either :( I'm thinking of getting all 6 girls round and they can all fight it out amongst themselves and then if they don't fit, not my problem! Shouldn't have told me to order the wrong sizes!


----------



## katherinegrey

Went to hobby craft and bought some foam roses for the centrepieces, also bought some 'just married' bunting to put along the big exposed beams at our venue. Also bought my garter :) it's got a blue bow on it so that's my something blue! I now need something borrowed, something old and something new! I think I will borrow my sister's watch, and my nans ring for the something old, and my something new can be my dress. I was looking at shapewear in M&S and the pants were £30! I'm not paying £30 for a pair of Bridget Jones knickers, I have nearly four months to trim down and turn myself back into my pre-pregnancy self, although I think there's fat chance of that happening to be honest! Invitations should be here in a week! Then I can send them out :D


----------



## katherinegrey

Also still trying to sort out music for the ceremony and first dance and the parents dance, I definitely want Celine Dion Because You Loved Me for the parents dance, I definitely want Shania Twain You're Still the One to exit to, and I think I want Nickelback You're Never Gonna be Alone for our first dance, I just need a song to walk down the aisle to and a song to play as the guests arrive.


----------



## katherinegrey

Bought DF's wedding ring, he wanted a black and silver titanium ring so that's what I've bought him, he said he only wanted a cheap ring because he destroys everything at work :haha: It's only cost me £8.45 off of eBay. Bargain! Hope it's okay and it fits when it arrives!


----------



## katherinegrey

Ugh one of my bridesmaids might have pulled out. Not happy. She keeps saying she doesn't want to come because her and her mom have fallen out and her mom will be at the wedding, the problem is her mother is my SIL, so I can't not have my SIL there! She's my step niece and now she's saying she might not come at all. I feel like saying fine don't bother, I only want people there who love us and don't want to cause drama for us, not some drama queen 15 year old who's going to sit there sulking all day. I'm not going to beg her to come, if she doesn't want to, fine. 

On a positive note I've just arranged to buy some shoes with a lady off eBay! £30 so it's not too bad a price for next shoes, they're absolutely beautiful.
 



Attached Files:







$T2eC16NHJGQFFh4,-9CpBRZnokI8(w~~60_57.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 4









$T2eC16h,!)EE9s2uiwbmBRZnow6Kfg~~60_57.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh, how awful. I'd feel the same. 

The shoes are GORGEOUS xx


----------



## EmmyReece

what a horrible situation for your bridesmaids to put you in :nope: is she one of the ones who can't fit in their dresses?

absolutely loving those shoes :happydance:


----------



## katherinegrey

No, I wish! She's one of the three who does fit in their dresses :dohh: I've decided she's not coming. Simple. I'm not dealing with drama on my wedding day. It's just not happening. I'm annoyed about it, sure, but I'll get over it, I won't get over having my day spoiled. 

Going to try my dress on with my shoes later and see how it all looks, fingers crossed it all looks okay as my shoes are quite high, I don't want my dress two inches too short!


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh fingers crossed they go well together, do we get another pic? your dress is stunning btw :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you very much, I might upload one later :) 

God, I had a phone call of the bridesmaid who was refusing to come saying she does want to come and be bridesmaid :dohh: so confused!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: she needs to decide one way or the other, it's not fair on you


----------



## aly888

I'd be tempted to tell her it's too late and that you've already replaced her :lol:


----------



## Mummy May

I would be tempted to tell her no aswell, you don't really need the hassle! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Yep id tell her too late as well :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Well, now she's saying she'll come to the actual wedding but she's refusing to come and any dress fittings or anything as her mom will be there. I really do feel like telling her to forget it :(


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah just say sorry but its going to be too difficult to organise that way so I'm not going to be able to have you as a bridesmaid xx


----------



## EmmyReece

That's definitely way too difficult to organise around :wacko: She's being silly in my opinion, regardless of anything that's happened with her mum, it's your special day and she should be making things easier for you, not causing extra stress :hugs:


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you, I've said you've got until tonight to decide, either you be bridesmaid and come to every fitting and so on, or you don't come to the wedding full stop. We only have 30 places at the registry office so every space is precious and I can't be dealing with her sulking. 

She's being silly in my opinion too, it's not like her mother is a child abuser or anything, she's being a drama queen IMO, I really don't need this extra stress, it's my wedding day, my bridesmaids are supposed to be there to help me and support me, not cause stress for me :(


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sorry she's making you feel like this

good on your for telling her she needs to decide one way or another xx


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah well done for telling her! Hopefully she will either realise she's being stupid or bugger off haha xxx


----------



## aly888

Good on you for telling her how it should be. Has she replied yet?


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you, she's decided she will come after all, and that includes dress fittings and things. So that's one worry off!


----------



## Lauren25

Atleast she's make her mind up, I bet that's one worry off your mind :)


----------



## xemmax

Glad she's made up her mind! That should hopefully take some of the stress out of the planning :)


----------



## Mummy May

When it comes down to it she didn't want to be the one missing out. Sensible girl lol! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: glad she's finally made her mind up


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you all so much.

We've had two RSVP cards from DF's aunts so I know they're definitely coming :) Although apparently DF's cousins are offended they're not invited to the ceremony, and apparently one has said there's nothing stopping him coming to the registry office to watch us get married, when unfortunately there is because the room only holds 30, and that includes the bride and groom.


----------



## xemmax

katherinegrey said:


> Thank you all so much.
> 
> We've had two RSVP cards from DF's aunts so I know they're definitely coming :) Although apparently DF's cousins are offended they're not invited to the ceremony, and apparently one has said there's nothing stopping him coming to the registry office to watch us get married, when unfortunately there is because the room only holds 30, and that includes the bride and groom.

What on earth would make him want to attend something he hasn't been invited to anyway?! Awkward!


----------



## Mummy May

Some people are strange aren't they! I'm sure they wouldn't do that though. Do people know why you have limited numbers? Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Definitely awkward :wacko: That's just really spiteful of him to say something like that :nope:


----------



## katherinegrey

I've explained that we have limited numbers to MIL to be, so hopefully she'll pass along the message, she asked me yesterday what made me decide on 30 when there are so many more people than that to invite :dohh: I didn't! That's just how many the room holds, and I'm not inviting every last cousin, we each have around 10 first cousins and that's not including their partners or children, we simply can't invite one without the others so we just said no cousins at all.


----------



## Mummy May

It really boils my p**s when people say things like ''oh there's more people to invite'' as if you HAVE to invite them. Its like fuck off its our wedding, not yours! Mind my language, it just really bugs me!! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

It's up to you how many people you invite to the ceremony. It's not as if you're saying they can't come full stop :wacko:


----------



## aly888

I wonder what your MIL would have to say about my '10 people only' ceremony :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

Hahaha Aly! I'm surprised your MIL allowed it! Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

It really bugs me too, surely it's up to us who we invite, not anyone else?! And they're invited to the evening anyway! 10 people only?! My mother in law would definitely, definitely throw a hissy fit over that one :haha: What it must be like to have no one interfering... I guess I'll never know :rofl:


----------



## aly888

Actually in fairness my mum isn't too pleased about our small ceremony. She thinks my brothers and sisters (5 of them) plus families should be there. But OH is an only child so it would be right weird. Haha

It's totally up to you who you have. That's the lovely thing about weddings, there is ALWAYS someone ready to tell you what to do :lol:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My sister originally planned to elope and then have a reception when she came back and my uncle and cousins said if they weren't invited to the wedding they weren't coming to the reception so she ended up having it here but then the registry office only holds 50 and her and her husband both have big families so they just had siblings, parents and grandparents to make it fair so my uncle didn't even end up coming to the wedding but still came to the reception:wacko:

I wonder what it is about weddings that make people crazy???


----------



## katherinegrey

I also wonder what it is that makes people crazy!

Ugh, just had a text of MIL-to-be saying SIL-to-be already has a hen night for the night I've booked mine and can I rearrange! Can the other bride rearrange hers for my convenience?! Why am I meeting obstacles at every bloody turn?! Why can't people just shut up and accept my choices. My hen night is on the 6th of July, come or don't. So bloody p*ssed off. 

I'm going to turn into bridezilla soon I swear.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Do it. It's your wedding you shouldn't have to change things for others convenience. I'd tell her to f**k off and she can just chose which hen night she's wanting to go on x


----------



## Mummy May

Poor you! I wouldn't change it either, she can choose which she wants to go on xx


----------



## aly888

:nope: If I were you I would stop telling MIL etc of your plans. Trust me, it's far easier in the long run. Just tell them once you've booked/decided on things so that takes away their 'oh can't you do it like this' because it'll be too late. 
Deffo dont change your hen do. If that's what you've decided then stick to it :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Definitely don't change your hen do, it's your night out and your SIL can make the decision which one to go on :hugs:


----------



## Lauren25

Deffo dont change your Hen Do, thats your day for you to do what you want when you want!

And i agree with Aly id stop telling MIL things, some people start to think they can start making orders and acting like its their day once they know whats going on (i speak from experience)


----------



## katherinegrey

Ugh, I've asked their availability for another week now, if they have nothing suitable I'm going to go right ahead and book it for the 6th anyway. Then it's up to her whether she comes or not. You're right, I really should stop telling my MIL things, it only winds me up!


----------



## Mummy May

We don't tell anyone of our plans, its just bloody easier! Lol! And I think its more fun too :) xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Ugh, they have no availability for 29th of June, so it looks like it's the 6th after all, which means it looks like SIL won't be there. Oh well, I'll live! 

My sister called me up at 11pm last night to ask if I'd mind her stepping down as my maid of honour. Erm, yes! Of course I mind. I was nearly crying, but she said it's the dress she doesn't like, and can she have a different dress in a different colour, I said yes, anything to keep her as my maid of honour, I simply can't not have my sister as maid of honour, she's the closed person to me in the world, she's like my best friend rather than my sister.


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness, she was going to step down over a dress??!! :wacko: I'm glad you've manage to sort it though


----------



## katherinegrey

She's very under-confident and said how fat she felt in that dress, it seems silly to me too, but to her it was a very real worry, she won't match my other maids now but I'd rather that than not have her at all.


----------



## aly888

Oh, no, I meant I was surprised she was going to just step down rather than explain her worries to you. My MOH was panicky about the dress I wanted her to wear but she said so. 
It wi be nice to have her in a different dress. She will stand out as the MOH then :)


----------



## EmmyReece

If she's the maid of honour a different dress will help her to stand out a bit more :hugs: That's such a shame that she felt so self confident over a dress :( Hope she feels better now that you'll be sorting her a different one :hugs:


----------



## katherinegrey

Finally sorted my MOH a different dress! The platinum one we bought didn't fit, so we went to a bridal shop and picked one there, it looks lovely on her :) I also spied my tiara whilst we were in there, it's gorgeous! It's a warren york and oh so very sparkly! I put a deposit down on it there and then, it's only £45 but the bridal shop doesn't take cards and I'd only got £10 on me so they said they'd take it as deposit and I could pay for the rest whenever :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: so pleased that you've found your moh a dress and your tiara :D


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you, just been and collected my tiara as I have a hair trial tomorrow and need it for then :) it's very beautiful, I love it!
 



Attached Files:







4743.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's lovely xx


----------



## Mummy May

That is pretty :) you're doing really great with your plabning xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Your tiara is soooo pretty :cloud9:


----------



## katherinegrey

Ugh had my hair trial today, I love it but I got home and my DF hates it :cry: I feel all pissed off now, I thought it looked lovely and now I'm unsure of it, I'm so upset. Then because I'd been out all day having my hair done and I'm going out tonight he moaned at me for the housework not being done, but bear in mind I have a baby too I've had to look after, apparently I put this wedding first and should have been asking myself what I could do to make his life easier :( I wish the wedding was as high a priority for him as it is for me! So upset :(


----------



## Mummy May

As if he said that to you, I would have been telling him where to go! My OH knows I do my housework on a Friday and if for some reason I can't then he's welcome to do it himself!! Its a shame he doesn't like your hair, are you going to change it complately? Does your OH realise how close your wedding actually is? Maybe give him a prod to remind him! And get him helping anywhere you can. Sorry you didn't have a good day! Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

In my opinion he should be asking what he can do to make YOUR life easier :hugs: That's not fair on him in the slightest.

Did you get piccies of your hair trial hun? I bet you looked stunning :hugs:


----------



## Mummy May

EmmyReece said:


> In my opinion he should be asking what he can do to make YOUR life easier :hugs: That's not fair on him in the slightest

This. Exactly this xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you, I've verbally kicked his ass and we're all good again, now, we rarely argue, it's just when we do I tend to go off the deep end :haha:

Here's a picture of my hair trial, I need more extensions but I only took half head with me, so I'll buy full head after I have my colour corrected, once my colour is done properly I can shop for better extensions :)
 



Attached Files:







485533_415045381936388_1110259829_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 11









947148_415045505269709_738421306_n.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 9









248108_415045485269711_928477538_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It looks gorgeous, I don't know what he's talking about. And I agree he should be trying to make YOUR life easier, not the other way around!


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh you're so pretty! I honestly expected you to have brown hair lol! Love your hair though, are you pleased? Xxx


----------



## aly888

I thought you would have brown hair too. Lol!! It looks stunning. Don't worry about your DF. If you like and you feel confident with it then you go with it. Sounds like he got out of the wrong side of bed this morning :lol: Glad you gave him a kick up the bum though. Men need that occasionally ;)


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep I'm another one who was expecting brown hair. Either way your hair looks absolutely stunning :cloud9:


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you all :) maybe I don't come across ditzy enough to be blonde?? ;) :haha: I am naturally brown though, so maybe that's coming across :haha: It will be darker though very soon! Keeping it so blonde is a real pain and ruins your hair! 

I was really pleased with it until he started, but I'm still having it this way, it's my hair, he should think I look beautiful whatever, my hair shouldn't matter, and if it does he's marrying the wrong girl!


----------



## Mummy May

I agree you should keep your hair if you love it :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh its lovely! I think sometimes its hard for a man to tell if you have something different and also when you are just dressed in your normal clothes! That was my OHs excuse for when we first seen my wedding hair haha


----------



## katherinegrey

Well, that's it, we've given notice of marriage and paid off the registry office! It's cost us £230 just for a registry office! I didn't expect it to cost so much, if I'd known it would cost so much, we'd have gone for a church wedding! 

Also, I've got my ring :D Here is a picture of it
 



Attached Files:







200917046584_1.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 42


----------



## kmbabycrazy

A church wedding is still twice that much lol. Beautiful ring


----------



## katherinegrey

Not by us, it's only £250 for our local church, thank you :)


----------



## Mummy May

Very pretty ring! My church is costing £468 including organist. We were told though that rural or pretty or sought after churches often charge more because of their upkeep :) xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you :) the church we originally wanted charged £800! But our local church is £250, but we thought we'd save some money by having a registry office, apparently not all that much! 

Booked a caterer, phew! The boys are being measured for their suits on Sunday, so that'll be another thing down. So now just flowers, DJ, and cars to sort, I think....


----------



## katherinegrey

Whoops, got my journals confused, edited!


----------



## katherinegrey

Boys all managed to pick a suit they like thankfully :) apparently it's dark grey with an ivory waistcoat and claret cravat and handkerchief.


----------



## Mummy May

Haha I could never leave the picking of suits to my OH... He's colourblind so we could end up with anything lol. I've told the girls in the shop what colour and he just has to do the rest :) eep! Isn't it exciting! I'm so jealous you're getting married soon lol xx


----------



## aly888

Haha I tried to let my OH choose his own but I couldn't do it. I went into the rental place after he'd booked them and changed the colours of the waistcoats and cravats :haha:


----------



## katherinegrey

Well, I sent him to pick them, but I will approve them at some point :haha: I can't believe how close it's getting! Just under 11 weeks to go!


----------



## katherinegrey

My sister has made the bridesmaids flowers today :D they've come in at a bargain £3 each from hobbycraft including the ribbon!
 



Attached Files:







923352_10201235937006441_37644777_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh that is a bargain! Are you pleased with them? Xx


----------



## JAJuly2013

katherinegrey said:


> That's it! We've booked it! Following much discussion we decided to go ahead and just book a cheap and cheerful wedding and then have a big vow renewal when we can afford it :cloud9:
> 
> We've just booked the registry office to set the date for now, we're going to view the reception venue on Friday and hopefully book it, they've quoted us an amazing £160 for room hire and in house DJ! We just have to negotiate food now. We've already got my dress so just everything else to sort! The whole thing should come in at a bargain £1000. It won't be my 'dream' wedding, but it's the marriage that's important, and as my dream wedding was coming in at well over £5000, it'll do for now. I'm still aiming for a nice wedding, just on a very small scale.
> 
> Already getting grief from MIL to be, as she doesn't want me to put it on facebook, but it's MY wedding and I want to announce it, when I was pregnant she announced it before my 12 week scan when I'd asked her to wait until after, so all DF's family knew before my friends and family, and it looks like it's going to be the same with the wedding :( she's normally very nice and we get on okay since I've had LO, I think she just likes to steal my announcements from me :shrug: :growlmad:
> 
> Little introduction, I'm 22 next month and DF is 23 in August, we met when I was just 14 as we went to the same school, we were on and off at school, and then when we both left school we didn't see each other again until I was 18, then we started properly dating, so we've been together nearly four years. :cloud9: We have a small son and live together in our own home.
> 
> 
> https://img.weddingcountdown.com/ticker/j0cjmsh.png
> 
> 
> https://dwdf.daisypath.com/rySbp1.png

Congrats! That is so funny, I'm getting married on July 27th!


----------



## katherinegrey

I am very pleased with them, and for the price you can't complain at all!

Congratulations to you too :D Yay, we're almost date buddies :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: what a fantastic price for the bridesmaids flowers

they look fab


----------



## Mummy May

Hahahaha just came on to. This and the ad at the top says ''divorce him now!'' Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you :)

:haha: I'll have to marry him first! :haha: 

DF's parents have kindly offered to pay for our wedding breakfast at his dad's golf club! It's absolutely a beautiful venue and VERY generous of them! So now we get married, go to the golf club for our meal then head to our already booked venue for our party! Getting so excited now! Less than 10 weeks to go! Evening invitations have all been written now so that's a weight off.


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh how exciting! Not long to go xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Aww thats really nice of them to pay for the meal :)


----------



## EmmyReece

That's so lovely of them to pay for the meal :cloud9:


----------



## katherinegrey

I know, we're both so grateful, it of course means I now need to do a seating plan! Major stress, but I THINK i have it sorted now :D I also need to order some place cards. 

Booked my hen night too :D just a night in Blackpool with three friends, but still it should be fun :D I'm getting soooo excited now!

Had another hair trial today, this time it's more natural looking with long waves, I much prefer it to before.


----------



## katherinegrey

2 months today!!! Yay!! So excited!


----------



## aly888

That will flllyyyy by. How exciting :)


----------



## shradha

Time is flying. ..... yooohoooo....only 2 more months.... cant wait to see you as a bride. I am sure you are going to be one stunning happy bride.


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you :) I sure hope it flies, I'm so excited! Bought a dress for my hen do off ASOS in the sale, it's all sparkly and pretty :D Getting excited for that too now, can't wait to have a baby free night to let my hair down :D


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh I love it when asos have sales, they do some stunning stuff. so pleased you were able to get a dress off there :D


----------



## katherinegrey

Spoke to my sister about the cake today, (she makes cakes professionally which was handy!) and I'm thinking about having something similar to the picture. A little less over the top with the flowers and in ivory with white accents to make it look a lot simpler but a four tier with a bird cage topper the same sort of style :)
 



Attached Files:







weddingcake2.jpg
File size: 203.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The cake is gorgeous!!


----------



## xemmax

Gorgeous cake!


----------



## aly888

I love love love cotton and crumbs cakes. Our cake was based on a C&C cake too, similar to your one. So elegant


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you, and me! My sister actually took a course from them to learn how to make the roses just like they do, we love them that much and she wanted to get my cake just right :D


----------



## katherinegrey

We've just booked a rolls royce for me to arrive in :D we've also just booked our DJ for a bargain £110! Very impressed, the car cost £200 though, but it's worth it to arrive in style!


----------



## Mummy May

That's an amazing price for your do, and we splurged on our cars too ;) only get to do this day once, so may as well! Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

6 weeks to go today! Eek!


----------



## EmmyReece

It's coming around fast isn't it? I'm 6 days before you and it's scary how little time is left :O


----------



## shradha

Your wedding is next month.....yay.....so close. I love the cake. This is something that I missed in my Indian wedding. Wow ..now you will go in style.


----------



## katherinegrey

Well, we've changed our minds on the registry office (well, DF has, I was happy as long as I was married!) and decided to hold our wedding at the hall we're holding our wedding breakfast, but the only time they had was 12.30, so it's quite an early wedding. It's costing us nearly £400 to make the change, then the venue which we've already booked the hall has decided to turn around and tell us to actually hold the ceremony there it's an extra £500!! WHY?! When we've already booked the hall what difference does it make to them if we hold a half an hour ceremony there?! So because we've changed our minds, it's cost us nearly £900 extra! The venue IMO are just robbing us blind at every turn. Then the room we booked and fell in love with they've decided to turn into OFFICES. So now they're converting another room into a dining room, they promise the work will be completed by the time of our wedding, however they're not even starting work until 1st of July, so then they have just over three weeks to complete it, and they're not offering any compensation at all for this inconvenience, far from it, like I say they're adding costs at every turn, so I have basically no idea what the room we're holding our wedding breakfast in looks like as it's not done yet! No to mention it's costing us thousands of pounds, for a room we haven't seen! Stressed out over here!
This is our new venue, and whilst it looks beautiful from the outside and has gorgeous grounds, we might have a building site for a dining room yet!
 



Attached Files:







Image61.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## katherinegrey

We've picked our songs! FINALLY, it's actually been our biggest argument of the whole wedding :haha: We're not having very conventional songs bar one, we're having Thunder, Love Walked In, Daughtry, Start of Something Good, and then our one conventional song, Aerosmith, Don't wanna miss a thing, then Train, Hey Soul Sister (it's our 6 month old son's favourite song! He always laughs and smiles when we sing it to him, so that one is for him!)


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: I seriously think your venue is taking the mick :grr: That's crazy how much extra they're charging you 

But on a positive note, brilliant news about you having chosen your songs :happydance:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's an extra £700 to get married in the hotel we're having our reception in. Normally they knock the room hire for the reception off if you have the wedding there but since we're on the package deal the room hire is included in the fixed price so that wouldn't happen. It's no wonder weddings is such a profitable business the way some people in the industry rip you off x


----------



## katherinegrey

I know, you stick the word 'wedding' in front of anything and it quadruples the price! 

I am so, so, so, so, so stressed. MIL is totally taking over, they're paying for the wedding breakfast which I'm very, very grateful for, but she's inviting people left right and centre, I have a grand total of twelve guests for my side, they have over 30. I feel this is really unfair but I can't ask if I can even it out as we're not paying. Then she's done my seating plan which I'd already done myself, but she says she knows her side better and who'd get on with who and as I've got so few guests it makes more sense for her to do it, which I can see her point but it's MY wedding. Then the room for the evening, the absolute maximum capacity is 90, and she's invited that many people we're up to 95. She says 5 more people won't matter and maybe it won't, but we're paying for the catering on the evening, and we can't really afford all these extra people, and what if there isn't room for my first dance? What if the room is so crowded we can't move in there? There already isn't enough chairs for everyone so we'll have some people standing for the buffet which isn't at all ideal :( :(. 

I just wanted a small registry office wedding. With a small reception after. Just to celebrate our marriage. Now the whole thing has spiraled out of control and I feel so hopeless.


----------



## katherinegrey

1 month to go!! Eek!


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh Hun are you okay now? Tbh I would not care about offending her but I would completely be putting my foot down, it's not her place to be doing your seating plan or inviting people. I'm furious for you! Sounds like she's turned it into exactly what you don't want!! If I were you I would have to say something xx


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm slightly better now thank you, she's still interfering, but she means well, so I'm trying to bite my tongue as much as possible.

Paid for the chair covers for the evening room today, I hope it will help it look more 'wedding like' and not like just a function room.


----------



## foquita

stalking :happydance: I'm a pretty rubbish stalker though but you know I'll be lurking around lol :) 

that's a toughie with your MIL - it's not really fair of her but she's putting you in a position where you can't say anything because she's paying for it :( I wouldn't be able to say anything if I were you, I'm not very assertive so I'd just be silently seething! :haha:


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm not very assertive either, that's why I just bite my tongue! :haha:

Gave notice of marriage AGAIN today as we've changed venue so we had to do it all over again, but at least it's done, chair covers and flowers paid for too :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Ugh, I had a friend message me on facebook, well, she's definitely more of an acquaintance than a friend, she didn't even send a card or come see our son when he was born, and she messaged me to ask if she was invited to the wedding! Well, firstly, how cheeky is that?! Secondly, if you hadn't heard with four weeks until the wedding wouldn't you just assume you weren't invited? I would. So I sent her a message back saying we would have loved to have invited her but unfortunately the room is already over capacity and we simply can't squeeze any more in, however, if she wanted to come down for a drink at around 9.00pm when some of our older guests might have left she was more than welcome to, she just message me back saying 'ok dude'. Like WTF?! So now I've offended her when she was the one being cheeky in the first place! I tried to be as tactful as I could manage and I didn't want to just ignore the girl. I should have just told her no she wasn't invited and been done with it. I need a backbone, stat!


----------



## katherinegrey

For gods sake, now MIL is inviting yet MORE people to our wedding :dohh: I have two friends coming to the wedding, they have TEN! How come all their friends get to come yet we're having to turn away our own friends?! It's really pissing me off now. I think they're taking the mick a bit to be honest. The room is FULL. Simple as, but she just won't listen at all.


----------



## Mummy May

Would she listen to your OH? I really couldn't bite my tongue but if you can't say anything then get him to - its not fair on you and is probably making you dislike your wedding day a bit. At the rate she's going you may aswell have waited and had your dream wedding ( I think I remember you wanting a big wedding?) with the other lady, fuck her! People will always be offended, and they always want an invite, don't worry that she's offended if she isn't even your friend. Big hugs! Try not to stress too much xx


----------



## katherinegrey

You're right, I did want a big castle wedding, but I was settling for a small registry office wedding and then we were supposed to have a big vow renewal a couple of years down the line, now this is to be my only wedding and it's nothing that I wanted :( As they've paid we've had to have the venue they've chosen, the guests they choose and everything else, so it doesn't feel like MY wedding at all.
My OH will go along with whatever they say and won't hear anything against them.


----------



## Mummy May

I'm really sorry they're doing this to you! I feel so bad. At least you get to marry tour OH, the 1 thing you did want xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Yes you're right, I just have to focus on that and hope the rest of the day just falls into place

Ugh, my best friend just dropped out of my hen do. It's this Saturday. I'm majorly pissed at her, my sister has had to step in to her place which is lovely of my sister to do as she's had to arrange child care for her two children. 

My place cards have arrived though, they look lovely, I'm really pleased with them, I got them off eBay ready printed all for 10.68 including postage :)


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh that's a fab deal! I may end up doing that,I'm sick of sticking felt lol!! Not long now! Have you much to do? Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

I feel like we have EVERYTHING to do :haha: Flowers and chair covers are paid for, we've still yet to pay for the car, DJ, buffet caterers, I've got to make our seating plan, centrepieces and top table arrangement are all done, so it's just paying for things now! Oh and I need a new necklace, mine broke! I can't believe it broke, it was only a cheap one from eBay though so I'll just get another one, eBay really has been my best friend with this wedding :haha:

Meeting with the wedding coordinator at the venue again tomorrow, probably just to pay the balance and finalise meals and numbers and so on. 

Hen party Saturday!! Wooo! I get torn between excited and worry, I worry how I'm going to cope partying til the early hours when I'm usually in bed for 10.30pm :haha: and drinking, I'm not a big drinker and I know people will be trying to force drinks down my neck, but still, it should be a laugh.


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh I'm sure it will be fab lol! Hen parties ore for getting drunk n making an idiot of yourself haha xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Ugh, it is one thing after another with this bloody venue!! Now the room they promised us won't be finished afterall, so our only option is to hold our meal in the same room we marry in, which means a two hour (maybe more) wait for our guests whilst they turn the room into a dining room!!!! They have offered to throw in canapes but I think they should be doing much, much more!!


----------



## Mummy May

I also think they should be doing a lot more! They are taking the piss!,, xxx


----------



## katherinegrey

They sure are!

My last night of freedom is over! Hen night was lots of fun but very tiring!


----------



## Mummy May

What did you do? Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

We went to Blackpool, we found a rock club and danced the night away in there, then we went through Blackpool dungeons and went on the pier the next day and went for a walk down the front :)


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh sounds lovely, I do like Blackpool for a day out. Its a bit rough around the edges now but it still holds the magic of my childhood xx


----------



## katherinegrey

You ought to have seen where our hotel was, it certainly was rough! :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

:rofl: OH is going there for his stag, he's staying at the Travelodge so they all remember where they're staying xx


----------



## katherinegrey

That's a good idea, we stayed in a specific hen and stag hotel and the noise was unbelievable! I got literally no sleep as different groups kept coming back at all times, we got back around 3, and people were coming back until 6 in the morning, so after that I just got up!

2 weeks to go today!! Eek! 

My SIL is doing our table plan, she's doing a lovely birdcage one to match my cake and my vintage theme :D I hope it's going to be as lovely as I imagine it to be!


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh yey its flying in! Are you excited? Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

I really am, I just hope it's not too hot or I'll melt! My make-up will slide off! :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

How's it all going? Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Okay I think thank you, venue is paid for, car is paid for, flowers are paid for, just evening catering, DJ and suits to pay for now, suits are due to be paid Sunday, DJ on the night, and buffet the day before. We have to order some claret sashes for the chairs which I've left last minute (typical me!) so I hope they arrive in time now!


----------



## Mummy May

Oh fingers crossed, they should do :) xx


----------



## katherinegrey

The sashes have arrived! Phew that's a weight off! I totally forgot about table numbers and holders :dohh: So now I'm trawling eBay trying to find some nice vintage looking ones to tie in with my theme! Been to hobbycraft today to buy some thing for the table plan, so that's coming along nicely.

I've half decided on having my hair up, if it's this hot I'm not going to want it all over my neck, if it's cooler I'll have it down, but if it's warm it'll be up.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah you don't wanna have a sweaty neck lol! Only leadto frizzy hair!! I got my table numbers from Confetti - or you could name them after something and use props instead! Its going in so quickly!! Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Noo, can you imagine hugging and kissing all those people and your hair dripping with sweat?! :haha: Ohh thank you, I'm off to look there now, I know! My bridesmaid just came round and asked me the plan for the day and I was a bit like ermmm, wake up and get married?! She asked if I knew it was next week and not next year :haha: She says I need to be more organised and I really think she's correct :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

Hahaha I'm really anal about it and alreasy worrying about the amount of time its going to take to get ready haha. And I've got 6 months to go! It will all fall into place I'm sure xx


----------



## katherinegrey

See I'm quite laid back about it all, everyone around me is stressing but I'm quite laid back. I'll wake up early, my bridesmaid is stopping at mine with me, I get my hair and nails done, get my make up done, then the car will come pick me up and we'll go to venue! 
6 months will fly by! Are you starting to get excited??


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I've been excited for months, but I'm also sickly nervous lol! Its just worrying me how long it will take for us all to get our hairs done! Worrying about nothing lol xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Aww, try just to enjoy it and not be nervous! I'm nervous about trivial things, like the heat, it's not like I can control it! But I am worried about being uncomfortable in my dress all day in this heat. I don't want to be fainting. I'm most worried about tripping down the aisle! I'm so clumsy it'd be just like me to ruin it all by tripping :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

Haha I had a nightmare about tripping over my dress! Dreadful! And one about having no hairdresser! It's all fun and games xx


----------



## katherinegrey

I keep having really funny dreams, I think it's a way of the nerves poking through!!

I'M GETTING MARRIED IN ONE WEEK! This time next week I'll be a Mrs! 

Just bought some cute heart shaped tea lights, I'll find somewhere to put them, they were too cute not to buy!


----------



## Mummy May

:rofl: you sound just like me!! Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

With the funny dreams or the buying silly things? :haha:

Bought the parents gifts and best men gifts today, still stuck on bridesmaids presents though, it's hard to find something for 6 girls! We bought the best men engraved hip flasks, bought the Dad's engraved crystal whiskey glasses and bought the mothers engraved photo frames and we'll get them a bunch of flowers each too.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It'll be too late to get these exact ones but you might be able to find something similar. I'm thinking of getting my bridemaids something like this

https://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/736x/3f/33/ce/3f33cef0a41b629042a3cc8629a51284.jpg

It comes with a note that says thanks for helping us tie the knot. 

But my sister got her bridesmaids little jewellery sets that we could wear on the day but that were good for every day too x


----------



## Mummy May

Both really, but mainly the buying silly things lol xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Bought the bridesmaids presents! Got them jewellery from accessorize, a little heart necklace and matching bracelets, and a sparkly heart necklace for my younger bridesmaids. Also going to put a little star chocolate in each bag too.


----------



## Mummy May

That's nice, glad I've only got 1 bridesmaid though lol! So!! Its the final run up now, you all sorted? Its flew in hasn't it!! Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Yes, I kinda wish I'd only got one! It's cost me over £60 just in bridesmaids gifts! I'm NEARLY sorted :haha: I still have to find a cake knife and some table numbers and holders and then get pampered and I think I'm done! It really has flew, this time next week it'll all be over and I'll be a wife!


----------



## katherinegrey

Got my cake knife, picked up my seating plan off SIL who has done a cracking job on it, still got to find table numbers and holders though!


----------



## Mummy May

Eep have you got anywhere local you could get some? Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

I went to hobbycraft and just got some freestanding numbers as they'd sold out of table number holders! Oh well, it's just a table number, they'll do! I think I'm finally sorted!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Glad you found some. Two days to go, how you feeling? Nervous? Excited?


----------



## Mummy May

At least you have some now :) excited now? Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm feeling very excited!! I can't wait now!!


----------



## foquita

loads of luck for today! :cloud9: xxxx can't wait to hear how it went :)


----------



## Mummy May

Good luck my lovely! I hope you have an amazing day xxxxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Good luck hun, hope everything goes perfectly. Can't wait to hear all about it xx


----------



## EmmyReece

hope your day is everything you dreamt it would be and more xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

Congratulations on your big day! x


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you all so much! We had an amazing day! 

I will update with photo's and story later :D


----------



## katherinegrey

We ha such an amazing day. Here's a photo from our special day.
 



Attached Files:







538984_10151847472417150_18091291_n.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: absolutely stunning


----------



## foquita

you look gorgeous :cloud9: can't wait to see more pics :)


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations. You look gorgeous and your dress was beautiful x


----------



## Lauren25

Congratulations, you look lovely!


----------



## GypsyDancer

Beautiful! Hope you had a lovely day and congratulations x


----------



## Mummy May

You looked beautiful! Looks fab :) xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you all so, so much. 

Well, here's our wedding story! Thursday was hectic, I had to get my hair, nails, and tan done and decorate two venues and pick up two bouquets of flowers for the mothers and wait in for my wedding flowers to be delivered on the evening. It sounds like it was mostly pampering but it was far from relaxing knowing I was on a tight schedule! 

Our wedding day I woke up at seven, got up and showered the guide colour off of my tan, but then I had to have a bridesmaid come wash it off my back with a wash cloth as I couldn't reach and I'd gone all patchy! Luckily that came off! The car came mega early, before I was even laced into my dress! But he said he didn't mind waiting luckily. Me, my dad and maid of honour set off in the rolls royce, and honestly, I was sooo calm! I was just beaming ear to ear all the way there...until we got stuck in traffic :dohh: Luckily, we were running early anyway, so I arrived at the venue bang on 12.15 for my interview with the registrar, who was absolutely lovely. Then it was time to walk in to see my groom! My six bridesmaids went in first in pairs, and I was back to beaming, seeing my groom standing there waiting for me was an amazing moment.
 



Attached Files:







1012434_10151847408182150_987886425_n.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 18









15051_10151847418417150_1950146164_n.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 18


----------



## katherinegrey

I accidentally pressed post too early! :dohh:

I walked down the aisle to Thunder's 'Love Walked In', I timed my walking in perfectly so that I got the line 'you appeared like a vision' :haha: My groom looked very happy yet very nervous! My dad handed me over and we said our vows and exchanged rings, with my groom shaking throughout bless him, and my maid of honour did a reading, the reading was one from the ceremony book we particularly liked, the ceremony seemed to over in the blink of an eye, it seemed I blinked and I was married! Then it was onto the lawns for reception drinks and canapes and many, many photos, luckily the weather was beautiful, and our guests didn't mind for a minute sitting in the beautiful garden with a drink and nibbles whilst we waited for the room to be transformed from ceremony room to dining room, then it was onto our meal, we had chicken and vegetables, so quite traditional but it was very nice, followed by profiteroles and sticky toffee pudding just for me :haha: My dad's speech was very moving and I welled up with tears hearing him describe me and DH in his own words, as my dad isn't a very demonstrative man. Then the grooms speech, which to be honest I can barely remember! Then the best men speech, yes, we had two! They did a joint speech which was both lovely and very humorous, it went down very well. 
Then it was onto the reception venue to cut the cake and have our first dance, which we had to Nickelback's Never Gonna Be Alone, followed by, as a special request from me to surprise my groom, Sweet Home Alabama as it's his favourite song of all time, he was ecstatic to be played this. Then we had the parents dance where Chris danced with his mother and I danced with my father to Celine Dion's because you loved me. Everyone is still saying what a perfect day it was, and it truly was the happiest day of my life (apart from when my son was born of course!)

Here are some photo's! Of my cake and everything else!
 



Attached Files:







970283_10151847394482150_1714895191_n.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 14









970790_10151847433187150_548276819_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 17









972246_10151847421227150_245555481_n.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 13









1002567_10151847401472150_1057352276_n.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 14









1003506_521236741265482_234777204_n.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwe it all sounds wonderful, all these weddings that have happened recently on here makes me so sad mine is 11 months away yet, but I'm sure it'll fly by. You looked so gorgeous. Congratulations xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy May

Really beautiful, almost crying again haha. And I love your cake!! Xx


----------



## foquita

everything looks amazing, I love your cake and you look so stunning :cloud9: I feel so gutted now that I'm not having a real wedding! :) :)


----------

